
Kotlin support in Spring Framework 5.0 - ssijak
https://spring.io/blog/2017/01/04/introducing-kotlin-support-in-spring-framework-5-0
======
ssijak
I reaaaaly like where Spring Framework is going. With Spring Boot it feels
like a "light weight" framework in a scense that with minimal code you can get
so much functionality and you do not need to use XML configs for anything.
Spring Boot provides convention over configuration + if you include some
dependencies on the path it will autoconfigure sane defaults. Also it provides
good functionality (actuator, dev restarts...)

They are also updating their APIs to Java 8 language features. And now with
Spring 5 they are supporting Java 9 and introducing Reactive features to the
framework (they were there before but now there is first class supprot)

Now with the first class support for Kotlin, and all of the features it
provides out of the box (for example you get many cloud features implemented
and autoconfigured just by including dependencies), it really feels like a
modern and powerhouse of a framework.

------
ianleeclark
Switched jobs 6 months ago into using Kotlin + Spring boot and so far
everything has been enjoyable and productive. While I'm not a fan of Kotlin
doubling-down on null, I still enjoy using the language and came up to speed
within a week. Hardest part has been deciphering the word salad that Spring
uses.

------
Traubenfuchs
As a Spring developer, this finally forces me to learn Kotlin. Even Spring
Boot is ready for it since Spring Boot 2.0 M1 got released a few days ago!

------
rb808
Personally I think Spring creates more problems than it solves. Certainly many
legacy projects I've seen have more complexity than if they were written
cleanly.

I was hoping I could move to a new language & platform and put it behind me
but its following me!

Has anyone tried and liked it?

~~~
ssijak
I am liking it. Use just the latest versions and with Spring Boot, don`t write
anything in XML (ignore all old tutorials) and you are good to go.

It was clumsy in the past, and many tutorials are made using those deprecated
old versions so be picky about from where you learn it. By the way, Spring
help docs are so great and thorough.

------
joemccall86
I'm a huge fan of Grails, but this definitely interests me. Spring Boot has
come a long way. Groovy is still a great language (as far as being approchable
from Java) but Kotlin looks like a lot of fun.

